# Micro debridement via Topaz Plantar Fascia



## ginger39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Is anyone coding the micro debridement via topaz for the plantar fascia? Would you use an unlisted code for this 28899??? or 28008?  Please help!!


----------



## ginger39 (Jan 12, 2009)

*Topaz procedure*

Thanks a bunch!


----------

